# my cat died



## thickskinned

my cat died today.
he was hit by a car...not very hard as the car was going slow because the cat wouldnt get off the road,but he took a tap to the side of his head.
he ran into my house up the stairs and died on the landing from shock...he had a bad heart and it was all too much for him.... he was my baby...he was never what you call a healthy cat but he was a fighter...i miss him


----------



## Maxwell

(((((((((((((((( huge hugs to you at this terrible time))))))))))))))))))))

no words can express my sadness for you

Just this side of Heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing: they miss someone very special to them; who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. The bright eyes are intent; the eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to break away from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together......." 

Anynomous


----------



## bee112

I am so sorry for your loss  xx


----------



## dogzncatz

Oh I am so sorry  x


----------



## may

That is such sad news 
I'm so sorry to read this ((((hugs))))


----------



## Emstarz

So sorry to hear this - I lost my cat to the road last year 

Hope they are playing together with all the others free and safe over Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## colliemerles

im so sorry to hear this,,,,,,,its so sad,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bullbreeds

Very sorry to hear that. 
Its awful when cats get hit by cars


----------



## Saynamore

Oh dear, this is very sad. Big hugs to you at what must be such a horrible time. Sweet dreams to your lovely little boy and may he run free and happy at the Bridge. C.x.


----------



## rach1980

i'm so sorry x


----------



## Debbie

Sorry to hear - how very sad.
R.I.P Sweet Boy


----------



## Guest

Poor lil boy  sorry to hear of ur loss


----------



## Selk67U2

*I'm so sorry about your little man*


----------



## Janee

He was a member of your family - grieve for him as you would anybody who died and was close to you. Even months after his death you will remember - something will trigger a memory and you will cry.....

That is OK - its natural. I am not saying that a cat is = to a human but I feel very strongly that a cat who is close to you and your family and is an intrigal part of that family should be acknowledged as such and that no one should say that they should not be grieved as such.


----------



## starlight

So sorry to hear your sad news 

We lost one of our cats in a road accident just a month ago, we still talk about her and miss her every day 

I'm glad he made it home to you

xxx


----------



## sskmick

Aw that's so sad, you must be in turmoil.

Your sad news has triggered the memory of my cat he died under different circumstances. It is will be a very difficult time for you and your family.

Do you have any photos you can upload. 

Big hugs from all of us.

Sue


----------



## catzndogz

so sorry read of your sad loss  rip..... little one. play safely across the bridge. sending hugs


----------



## thickskinned

its so hard.
i keep hearing him cry.
i keep thinking he is going to walk in he door.
i know he is not but every time i open the door i think he is going to be there.
its driving me mad.
i miss him


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear this - sending bigs cyber hugs to you. RIP little one - run free at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Smudgeypants

so sorry for your loss,,,


----------



## jeanie

Im so sorry for your loss heartbreaking, RIP little one


----------



## Zoo_Keeper

I'm so sorry for your loss it must be so hadr for you, and to have happened so sudenly what a shock it must have been, best wishes!


----------



## warmglo

Omg that's so sad...(((HUG))) really, really sorry


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Maxwell said:


> (((((((((((((((( huge hugs to you at this terrible time))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> no words can express my sadness for you
> 
> Just this side of Heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing: they miss someone very special to them; who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. The bright eyes are intent; the eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to break away from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together......."
> 
> Anynomous


OMG im cying reading that - its beautiful. THank you for sharing that.

So sorry to hear of your loss - ((((HUGE hugs xxxxxxx))))
We all know how hard it is and what you are going through xxx


----------



## Memorial

I can only share my sorrow with you for that cruel loss. Heart breaking as most pet owners know, when they are taken like that. Only time can make it less raw, and comfort yourself in knowing that you will meet your cat, and others you may have had when the time comes in another place.


----------



## RyanF

My cat just died yesterday to the cars. His name was oliver. I miss him so much. In the mornings, I think I hear him. I feel how much it hurts. I haven't had very good luck with pets when I was young. First I had a dog that was named Rootie. he died the same way as oliver. Then I had a cat named Sasy that had kittens. I lost her during the winter. She ran away with her kittens. I have only 2 pets now exept 7 fish. Those pets are a dog and a cat. My cat is named Muffin. She has lived about 16-18 years. My dog is named Maggie, and she has a problem with her hips. After she goes on a walk, she starts limping at home. Oliver was the only cative cat I have had in my whole life. I miss him.


----------



## WENDY517

im sorry for your cat, its such a shock and its so sad whats happened,, he will be with all the others at the rainbow bridge, , my deepest sympathy to you and this sad loss,
may he rest in peace as he is now out of pain,


----------



## Guest

So sorry to hear of the loss of your cat! He will be at the bridge now! waiting until you are reuntied!
regards
DT


----------



## Shmitty!

OMG How awful for you, so so sad. At least it was quick and he wasn't left suffering, but that doesn't take away your pain does it. One of my cats was hit by a car, a neighbour, who didn't even bother telling us, he just let her die in his garden 15 hrs later. It was a week before I knew where she'd gone. I was looking for her every day, calling her and she could probably hear me but couldn't come to me because she was hurt. I still cry now whenever I think of her, but the sadness isn't so continuous as it was when it first happened. 
I used to think I could see her in my bedroom and then I'd remember she was dead and it would hurt allover again. I felt guilty too that I'd let her out, that I hadn't looked in the right places to find her. 
But all that *does* ease with time. Even though it feels it never will at the time.


----------



## speakthevoice

I am so sorry to hear your news, So sad.


----------



## WhinniesDaddy

Oh Shmitty, I feel so sorry for you.
And that is exactly the way I feel about Whinnie. I let her out to play in the garden on a lovely Sunny Bunny evening, then went in to do some work. When I came out again, no Whinnie. I feel sooo guilty about not going out sooner but she alwyas loved playing in her garden.
It has been 8 and a half weeks now and it certainly feels like it never will ease. In some respects I don't want it to but if it doesn't I don't know what I will do.


----------



## jill3

So sorry to hear about the loss of your little fur baby.
May she R.I.P.


----------



## Guest

sorry for your news 
RIP little one run free


----------



## KarenHSmith

thickskinned said:


> my cat died today.
> he was hit by a car...not very hard as the car was going slow because the cat wouldnt get off the road,but he took a tap to the side of his head.
> he ran into my house up the stairs and died on the landing from shock...he had a bad heart and it was all too much for him.... he was my baby...he was never what you call a healthy cat but he was a fighter...i miss him


So very sorry for your loss. I'm sure your cat will look over you xxx


----------



## Shmitty!

WhinniesDaddy said:


> Oh Shmitty, I feel so sorry for you.
> And that is exactly the way I feel about Whinnie. I let her out to play in the garden on a lovely Sunny Bunny evening, then went in to do some work. When I came out again, no Whinnie. I feel sooo guilty about not going out sooner but she alwyas loved playing in her garden.
> It has been 8 and a half weeks now and it certainly feels like it never will ease. In some respects I don't want it to but if it doesn't I don't know what I will do.


It will ease, I promise. 
I am crying now again, the pain is still there and the memory of them still in my mind but gradually you learn to live with it, and push back the hurt and bring forward the nicer thoughts.


----------



## Nina

I am so very sorry to hear of your sad news and sending you a big cyber hug xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey

Really sorry to hear your cat has passed on
RIP little one xxx


----------



## Guest

My cat Toby whowas only 3 died nearly two months ago. He was run over. He was my best friend. The only friend I had actually. If I try to speak to family they won't listen and they won't even let me have another cat.:sad: to lose Toby. I loved him. He followed me everywhere. We did everything together.
Danielle. We were there for each other. I only just got to say goodbye to him.


----------



## WhinniesDaddy

My heart felt condolences to you danielled.

RIP Toby XXX, gone but not forgotten

Till we all meet our loved ones again at Rainbow Bridge.
I'm still crying for our little Whinnie even after three months.


----------



## Guest

thickskinned said:


> my cat died today.
> he was hit by a car...not very hard as the car was going slow because the cat wouldnt get off the road,but he took a tap to the side of his head.
> he ran into my house up the stairs and died on the landing from shock...he had a bad heart and it was all too much for him.... he was my baby...he was never what you call a healthy cat but he was a fighter...i miss him


I'm so sorry. If you wannt talk I'm heer for you. I too lost my 3 year old cat Toby. He got run over too and probably died instantly of an internal injury. I'm so angry at whoever ran him over. Feel free to write to me here on this forum.
Danielle.


----------



## Dark

thickskinned said:


> my cat died today.
> he was hit by a car...not very hard as the car was going slow because the cat wouldnt get off the road,but he took a tap to the side of his head.
> he ran into my house up the stairs and died on the landing from shock...he had a bad heart and it was all too much for him.... he was my baby...he was never what you call a healthy cat but he was a fighter...i miss him


So sorry to hear that.it's so hard to lose such loved ones.:crying::crying:



Shmitty! said:


> OMG How awful for you, so so sad. At least it was quick and he wasn't left suffering, but that doesn't take away your pain does it. One of my cats was hit by a car, a neighbour, who didn't even bother telling us, he just let her die in his garden 15 hrs later. It was a week before I knew where she'd gone. I was looking for her every day, calling her and she could probably hear me but couldn't come to me because she was hurt. I still cry now whenever I think of her, but the sadness isn't so continuous as it was when it first happened.
> I used to think I could see her in my bedroom and then I'd remember she was dead and it would hurt allover again. I felt guilty too that I'd let her out, that I hadn't looked in the right places to find her.
> But all that *does* ease with time. Even though it feels it never will at the time.


That was really cruel.how could your neighbour not telling you?poor kitty!so sorry for your loss.:crying::crying:


----------



## sullivan

Ahhh bless so sorry to here of your loss. RIP puss xxxxx


----------

